# Samba keeps returning errors



## gnoma (Aug 9, 2010)

```
Aug  5 20:29:47 scans smbd[17782]: [2010/08/05 20:29:47,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Aug  5 20:29:47 scans smbd[17782]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Aug  5 20:29:47 scans smbd[17782]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Socket is not connected
Aug  5 20:29:47 scans smbd[17782]: [2010/08/05 20:29:47,  0] smbd/process.c:srv_send_smb(74)
Aug  5 20:29:47 scans smbd[17782]:   Error writing 75 bytes to client. -1. (Socket is not connected)
Aug  5 21:40:25 scans smbd[27554]: [2010/08/05 21:40:25,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(1989)
Aug  5 21:40:25 scans smbd[27554]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x900eb): Currently not implemented.
Aug  5 22:37:39 scans smbd[27676]: [2010/08/05 22:37:39,  0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_with_timeout(939)
Aug  5 22:37:39 scans smbd[27676]: [2010/08/05 22:37:39,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Aug  5 22:37:39 scans smbd[27676]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Aug  5 22:37:39 scans smbd[27676]:   read_socket_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Socket is not connected.
Aug  8 18:27:54 scans su: b_popov to root on /dev/ttyv0
Aug  8 19:06:07 scans smbd[36931]: [2010/08/08 19:06:07,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(1989)
Aug  8 19:06:07 scans smbd[36931]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x9009c): Currently not implemented.
Aug  8 21:05:31 scans smbd[37176]: [2010/08/08 21:05:31,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(1989)
Aug  8 21:05:31 scans smbd[37176]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x900eb): Currently not implemented.
Aug  8 23:45:16 scans smbd[37176]: [2010/08/08 23:45:16,  0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_with_timeout(939)
Aug  8 23:45:16 scans smbd[37176]: [2010/08/08 23:45:16,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Aug  8 23:45:16 scans smbd[37176]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Aug  8 23:45:16 scans smbd[37176]:   read_socket_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Socket is not connected.
Aug  9 00:23:50 scans kernel: arp: 192.168.10.243 moved from 00:06:b1:20:80:84 to 00:06:b1:20:80:86 on bge0
Aug  9 00:24:06 scans kernel: arp: 192.168.10.243 moved from 00:06:b1:20:80:86 to 00:06:b1:20:80:84 on bge0
Aug  9 18:21:39 scans smbd[39985]: [2010/08/09 18:21:39,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(1989)
Aug  9 18:21:39 scans smbd[39985]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x9009c): Currently not implemented.
Aug  9 21:35:54 scans smbd[40453]: [2010/08/09 21:35:54,  0] smbd/nttrans.c:call_nt_transact_ioctl(1989)
Aug  9 21:35:54 scans smbd[40453]:   call_nt_transact_ioctl(0x900eb): Currently not implemented.
```
Any idea what can cause this?
After some googleing I found a some forum that sayes:
put this

```
smb ports = 139
```
In samba general configuration

Well, the errors are still going. Any idea?
Thank you!


----------



## valuequest (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah... I saw samba34 generating and logging the same errors in /var/log/samba34/log.smbd and found the same suggestion for editing 
	
	



```
smb ports = 139
```
 into smb.conf (http://www.mail-archive.com/samba@lists.samba.org/msg90259.html).

Although I still don't quite understand what causes samba34 to log those errors I am not seeing them after making that edit and then restarting samba34 with [cmd=]/usr/local/etc/rc.d/samba restart[/cmd]


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2011)

> ```
> Aug  9 00:23:50 scans kernel: arp: 192.168.10.243 moved from 00:06:b1:20:80:84 to 00:06:b1:20:80:86 on bge0
> Aug  9 00:24:06 scans kernel: arp: 192.168.10.243 moved from 00:06:b1:20:80:86 to 00:06:b1:20:80:84 on bge0
> ```


I'm guessing this has something to do with it. It looks like one of your machines has 2 network cards in the same subnet.


----------

